# Another new PPS owner......



## Graham88 (Oct 23, 2009)

NO thats not right... Another NEW PPS!!:mrgreen:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats...I love mine and don't shoot it nearly enough.


----------



## novelist (Feb 21, 2010)

Great pocket gun and as fine shooting as my Browning High Power 9mm.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice

:smt1099


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats!!! I love mine to.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

If I may ask, what caliber are these?


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

not sure what he has pictured above as they come in 40 and 9 and both are identical. I carry the 40 but feel that the gun is probably better suited for the 9.


----------

